# Crissa - you are amazing!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to tell everyone - Crissa is just amazing and such a sweetheart.

Today, out of the blue, I got a message from her with this gorgeous attachment.










Thank you Thank you Thank you! And don't tell DH - but I liek this one so much better.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is really neat!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Crissa did a great job! Its very pretty.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I was just kind of browsing on your site and saw that picture of Twilight and had to make something out of it, so then I went and found a pic on an old post of yours for the sunset and just put it together. I'm so glad you like it though, you're very welcome! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Crissa, that was so sweet and thoughtful of you, very good work too! :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, always does super neat things like that.

That is really nice.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!! Amazing job Crissa!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks.  lol My parents saw it and are going to try and get me the ACTUAL photoshop instead of this freebie. (although for a freebie program it's not too bad) So I can make even BETTER ones. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo!

So how much would you charge me if I wanted to do a custom one for Business cards? Or could this one be turned into a business card size?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> could this one be turned into a business card size?


right click on the image that crissa made...save as ....put it in your documents,
then open ...what ever you use... to make your business cards ..start out with blank business card , then go to insert ...picture.... from file....and find that picture ,then insert it into your business card box....shrink it down to fit inside the box.....you may not be able to stretch it to the full box without stretching the pic, it may make the goat look way to wide....try that ,then print out "one" ....to test to see if it looks good...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep you should be able to do what Toth said. :wink: If it doesn't fit I can resize it some.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Thanks.  lol My parents saw it and are going to try and get me the ACTUAL photoshop instead of this freebie. (although for a freebie program it's not too bad) So I can make even BETTER ones. :greengrin:


That would be neat!! I have photoshop and totally LOVE it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison ...did you try it?


----------

